# Letrozole - The Ultimate in Estrogen Management



## CEM Store (Nov 6, 2012)

Letrozole belongs to a class of compounds known as aromatase inhibitors. What exactly is aromatase?  Aromatase is an enzyme that is responsible for the conversion of testosterone to estrogen. This occurs when the aromatase enzyme binds to testosterone. This binding begins the conversion, or aromatization, of testosterone to estrogen. There is a specific site on the aromatase enzyme where this binding to testosterone occurs. It is at this site where Letrozole wields its influence. It prevents the binding of the aromatase enzyme to testosterone - preventing the conversion to estrogen. 

		Letrozole is an extremely powerful aromatase inhibitor. At its standard dose of 2.5mg/day for research purposes it has been demonstrated to reduce estrogen in excess of an astounding 98%!  If one were to use such a powerful aromatase inhibitor in their research subjects to manage elevated estrogen, an effective dosage could be expected to be as low as .25 mg every other day. 

		There is also ample evidence that letrozole is an effective tool in research subjects when it comes to the treatment of gynecomastia.  Gynecomastia is the abnormal growth of breast tissue in males. This growth is primarily caused by excess levels of estrogen. In the absence of estrogen this breast tissue can not survive.  Letrozole is so efficient at the reduction of circulating estrogen it has proven effective in the treatment of gynecomastia.

		There are a few compounds we as researchers should consider having on hand at all times. Letrozole is a compound that falls into that category. It is so efficient at what it does it can be an invaluable tool when it comes to treating rapidly elevated levels of estrogen or even the starting signs of gynecomastia. Many have also managed to very effectively use it as an estrogen management tool in their research. It is a solid, multi-use compound that is by far the most effective in its class at reducing estrogen.

Get it here Letrozole 30mL 2.5mg/mL


		Refs:
			*Clin Cancer Res. 2005 Apr 15;11(8):2809-21
*J Clin Oncol. 2012 Aug 20;30(24):2977-80. doi: 10.1200/JCO.2012.42.0273. Epub 2012 Jul 16.Suppression of plasma estrogen levels by letrozole and anastrozole is related to body mass index in patients with breast cancer. Folkerd EJ, Dixon JM, Renshaw L, A'Hern RP, Dowsett M.Source Royal Marsden Hospital, London, United Kingdom. Elizabeth.Folkerd@icr.ac.uk
*J Steroid Biochem Mol Biol. 2001 Dec;79(1-5):27-34. Aromatase overexpression transgenic mice model: cell type specific expression and use of letrozole to abrogate mammary hyperplasia without affecting normal physiology.Mandava U, Kirma N, Tekmal RR.Department of Gynecology and Obstetrics, Emory University, 4217 Woodruff Memorial Building, 1639 Pierce Drive, Atlanta, GA 30322-4710, USA.

Letrozole 30mL 2.5mg/mL


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 6, 2012)

Read about it ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 16, 2012)

Great research product >> Liquid Letrozole 30mL 2.5mg/mL


----------



## pjliftsalot (Nov 16, 2012)

I was always afraid this would be too strong to run while on a cycle. You know, for normal estrogen control.


----------



## blergs. (Nov 16, 2012)

I personally LOVe letro for on cycle use.
most people don't understand it and use too much.
I run it as follows *depending on cycle*:
1) 0.25mg eod
2) 0.6mg eod-e3d **
3) 1.2mg e3d - 2X a week

I would never rec more then that.

I would rec for most 0.6mg e3d and adjust as needed (if needed)  but always adjust slowly as it take weeks to notice changes with letro. its activity seems fairly long.
even on bigger cycles i found 1.2mg 2X a week to work great.

It saddens me when i see people post 1.2mg eod because in most cases thats way too much (its an effective drug)

Hope that helps you out


----------



## tommyguns232 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have done well with it at .25mg every other day. Lately I use exemestane but it's always goof to keep letro around.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 16, 2012)

I normally keep letro on hand to use when I'm taking dbol or any other heavily aromatizing compounds. I normallu use aromasin but it just doesn't seem to be cutting it like the letro or the adex does.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 16, 2012)

My last aromasin was bunk so i got some letro because I had a gyno flare up. Seems to be working pretty well. Lump isn't as hard and is slowly going away


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 30, 2012)

Great discussions guys. Bump for more!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 7, 2012)

Let's keep on researching and learning!


----------



## CEM Store (Dec 10, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> Letrozole belongs to a class of compounds known as aromatase inhibitors. What exactly is aromatase?  Aromatase is an enzyme that is responsible for the conversion of testosterone to estrogen. This occurs when the aromatase enzyme binds to testosterone. This binding begins the conversion, or aromatization, of testosterone to estrogen. There is a specific site on the aromatase enzyme where this binding to testosterone occurs. It is at this site where Letrozole wields its influence. It prevents the binding of the aromatase enzyme to testosterone - preventing the conversion to estrogen.
> 
> Letrozole is an extremely powerful aromatase inhibitor. At its standard dose of 2.5mg/day for research purposes it has been demonstrated to reduce estrogen in excess of an astounding 98%!  If one were to use such a powerful aromatase inhibitor in their research subjects to manage elevated estrogen, an effective dosage could be expected to be as low as .25 mg every other day.
> 
> ...


Read about it ^^^


CEM Store said:


> Great research product >> Liquid Letrozole 30mL 2.5mg/mL


Then research it ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 8, 2013)

Quality product.


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2013)

Its all i use on cycle. (not cem brand though, but im sure they are a quality company)

I split one pill into four, 1/4 pill (0.625 mg aprox) ed or eod depending on the amount of T im using



Works fine, cost effective, no gyno issues or libido issues.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 12, 2013)

Follow us on twitter @cemproducts for the latest promotions, sales, and articles.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 14, 2013)

CEM Store said:


> Letrozole belongs to a class of compounds known as aromatase inhibitors. What exactly is aromatase?  Aromatase is an enzyme that is responsible for the conversion of testosterone to estrogen. This occurs when the aromatase enzyme binds to testosterone. This binding begins the conversion, or aromatization, of testosterone to estrogen. There is a specific site on the aromatase enzyme where this binding to testosterone occurs. It is at this site where Letrozole wields its influence. It prevents the binding of the aromatase enzyme to testosterone - preventing the conversion to estrogen.
> 
> Letrozole is an extremely powerful aromatase inhibitor. At its standard dose of 2.5mg/day for research purposes it has been demonstrated to reduce estrogen in excess of an astounding 98%!  If one were to use such a powerful aromatase inhibitor in their research subjects to manage elevated estrogen, an effective dosage could be expected to be as low as .25 mg every other day.
> 
> ...


Read all about it ^^^


----------



## malcolm383 (Jan 16, 2013)

I have signs if gyno for the first time ever. Just ordered some letro from you guys. I really hope it works!! Ill post back again on how it's working out.


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 21, 2013)

*Sign up for our Rewards Program https://www.cemproducts.com/cemrewards Get 50 points free.*


----------



## CEM Store (Jan 23, 2013)

*Follow us on Twitter www.twitter.com/cemproducts to find out our sales, promotions, and latest articles.*


----------



## blergs. (Mar 6, 2013)

SFW said:


> Its all i use on cycle. (not cem brand though, but im sure they are a quality company)
> 
> I split one pill into four, 1/4 pill (0.625 mg aprox) ed or eod depending on the amount of T im using
> 
> ...



AGREED!  0.6mg eod-e3d works nicely  or even 1.2mg 2X a week if on 1g+ of test

LOVE letro, and its cheap when you look at how little you really need. 0.25mg eod is enough for many (but with tabs pretty impossible to dose, why i love the liquid letro, EASY to dose 0.25mg or 0.6mg without ending up with a busted pill thats now all powder lol


----------

